
Students are suing their colleges for coronavirus-related refunds - lnguyen
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/13/students-are-suing-their-colleges-for-coronavirus-related-refunds.html
======
increscent
It seems reasonable to me for colleges to refund their students right now
because they must be saving plenty of money on facilities management. But they
still have to keep all of their professors on payroll, and my university is
even offering jobs to students who need them, so I don't think their operating
costs have significantly decreased.

